# غـاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين H2s



## المهندس علي ماجد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يعرف غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين أيضاً على أنه " غاز الهيدروجين " لأنه غالباً ما ينبعث من عفن النفايات وله رائحة كريهة قوية ونفاذة في المستويات المنخفضة وفي المستويات المرتفعة من الممكن أن يمتلئ أنفك بالغاز لدرجة أنك قد لا تستطيع أن تشمه ، وفي هذه المستويات المرتفعة من الممكن أن يجعلك غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين مريضاً أو قد يتسبب في قتلك . 

ما هو غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ؟
إنه غاز ذو رائحة كريهة وقوية تشبه رائحة البيض الفاسد ليس له لون ويوجد بصورة طبيعية في البيئة وقد يتكون وينبعث حيثما تكون النفايات التي تحتوي على الكبريت قد تفتت بفعل البكتيريا . فالمجارير وخزانات التعفين ونفايات ومخلفات المواشي ومصاريف المياه الآسنة الخاصة بالإنسان والشاحنات التي تنقل النفايات والمخلفات الكيميائية قد تنبعث منها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وكذلك من الممكن أن يوجد هذا الغاز في المياه الجوفية خصوصاً في الآبار قرب حقول النفط أو الآبار التي تتخلل الصخور الرملية . كذلك يوجد غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في الغازات النفطية والطبيعية ويحتوي الغاز الطبيعي على 28% من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين لذا فقد يتسبب في تلوث الهواء في المناطق التي يوجد بها إنتاج للغاز الطبيعي وكذلك في مناطق مصافي النفط كذلك من الممكن أن ينبعث الغاز من خلال الصناعات التي ترتكز على مركبات الكبريت . 

كيف أكون عُرضة لغاز سلفايد الهيدروجين ؟
إن الطريقة الرئيسية للتعرض لهذا الغاز هي عن طريق استنشاقه أو حتى عن طريق تعرض الجلد أو العين له ، التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين قد يحدث في المنزل أو في مكان العمل ، في المنزل قد يحدث التعرض له بسبب السباكة السيئة فقد تسمح المجاري ذات الفتحات الجافة لغاز سلفايد الهيدروجين بدخول المنزل وكذلك قد يحدث التعرض له من مياه الآبار التي تحتوي على غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فلهذه المياه خصائص رائحة " البيض الفاسدة " والرائحة الكريهة لمياه البئر لا تدل دائما على مخاطر صحية لأن رائحة غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين من الممكن ملاحظتها في مستويات منخفضة والعمال الذين يعملون في مجال المواشي ومعالجة الصرف الصحي ومصافي النفط قد يكونون عرضة لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مجال عملهم . 

كيف يمكن لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين أن يؤثر على صحتي ؟
قد تشم رائحة غـاز كبريتيد الهيدروجيـن علـى مستوى 10 أجزاء لكل بليون ( ppb ) الجزء في البليون يعادل أنبوب صغير من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مسرح كبير ملئ بالهواء ، بعض الأفراد باستطاعتهم أن يشموه حتى على مستويات منخفضة والتعرض للمستويات الأعلى من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين قد يؤدي إلى تهيج العين والأنف والرئة . وبالرغم من أن لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين رائحة كريهة قوية بالنسبة لحاسة الشم فإنه على مستوى 50 – 100 جزء لكل مليون ( ppm ) من الغاز في الهواء ما يوازي علبتين من الصودا مليئتين بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في بيت ملئ بالهواء ، في هذا المستوى لا يجب أن تعتمد على حاسة الشم الخاصة بك لتقرر فيما إذا كان غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في الهواء ويجب أن يتم استخدام أداة لقياس غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وبينما تتزايد مستويات غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فإن ذلك يسبب الحساسية والتهيج للعين والدوار والكحة وكذلك الصداع وعلى مستويات أعلى من 25 ( ppm ) يبدأ غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بالتأثير على قدرتك على التنفس والتعرض لأكثر من 600 ( ppm ) قد يكون قاتلا وبسرعة ، فالوفيات تحدث عندما يدخل الناس إلى الأماكن سيئة التهوية مثل أنظمة الصرف الصحي والآبار العميقة وصهاريج السوائل الجوفية وهذا الغاز أثقل من الهواء لذا يعتبر تركيزه أعلى بالقرب من قيعان هذه الأماكن . 

وفي المستويات الأقل من 25 ( ppm ) يحدث التعافي بسرعة عند التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، وقد وجدت مشاكل الجهاز العصبي طويلة الأمد في الناس الذين تعرضوا للغاز على المدى القصير ولكن عند مستويات مرتفعة كذلك تم رصد بعض إصابات القلب في مثل هذه الحالات . وبالنسبة لمياه الشرب فتركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بنسبة 70 جزء في المليون ( ppm ) قد يسبب مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي ، ويحتوي الماء على 700 ( ppm ) من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ويعتبر ساما في هذه الحالة والتعرض المباشر للمياه التي تحتوي على هذه المستويات من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين قد تسبب الاحمرار والألم . فقد تتهيج العين في مستويات غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين المنخفضة في الماء وكذلك الالتهاب والندوب الدائمة في العين قد تحدث في المستويات المرتفعة . وليس من المؤكد إذا كان التعرض الطويل الأمد للمستويات المنخفضة من الغاز قد يؤدي إلى المرض وقد أظهرت الدراسات مع الحيوانات إن التنفس في مستويات منخفضة من هذا الغاز ولمدة طويلة قد يؤدي إلى تهيج والتهاب الأنف والحلق والرئة ودراسات الحيوانات الأخرى تثبت أن التعرض الطويل المدى لمستويات منخفضة من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مياه الشرب قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي . 

كيف يمكن أن أقلل من التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ؟
من الممكن فعل ذلك عن طريق التأكد من أن أنابيب الصرف الصحي تم تركيبها وصيانتها بشكل سليم . وفي المنازل التي يوجد بها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين من الممكن تخفيض مستواه عن طريق تحديد المصدر ومن ثم إزالته ، والسباكين المرخصين من قبل دائرة الصحة العامة في إلينيويز قد يكون باستطاعتهم المساعدة عن طريق تصحيح المشاكل المصاحبة والمرتبطة بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وزيادة التهوية والتكييف في المناطق التي تعاني من المشكلة قد تقلل مؤقتـا من التعرض لهذا الغاز ، كذلك العاملين الذين يتعرضون لهاذ الغاز يجب أن يتبعوا الإرشادات التي وضعتها دائرة الصحة والسلامة الأمريكية ( OSHA ) والتي وضعت معايير لمنع الوفيات نتيجة للتعرض للكيماويات مثل غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين . 
​


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## حسام ح (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر ع الافادة


----------



## yaserhamid2010 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس ماجد . موضوع جيد ومفيد جدا


----------



## بشار رائد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً لك على المعلومات المفيدة*​


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يعني انت كل مواضيعك قوية ومفيدة
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إسلام علي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله م علي 
معلومات قيمة
فعلاً الكل يلحظ هذا الغاز ويعرفه في الحياة الطبيعية كما أسلفت 
وانا لما أتعرض لهذا بسد أنفي أو أكتمها بيدي وأسرع المرور
بالفطرة كده اللي ربنا خلقنا بها سبحانه وتعالى الغاز يحسسك أنه خطر 
مشكور وعلى فكرة أنا مهندس مدني مش كيمائي لكن كانت درجاتي في الكيمياء في التعليم كله عالية جداً ولازلت أحبها


----------



## HVD (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور وماقصرت وفقك الله


----------



## HVD (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشة الأفكار المنتجه


----------



## HVD (19 ديسمبر 2009)

التلوث

التلوث الهوائي:

إن الهواء النعمة من الله تعالى بدأ الانسان يعبث به ويفسده بما يطلقه فيه من غازات وغبار ومواد سامة أثرت فيه وحولته من مصدر حياة الى مصدر امراض وتدمير لعناصر البيئة .

· مصادر التلوث الهوائي :

1- الصناعة :

تعتبر الصناعة من أكبر مصادر الملوثات خاصة اذا كانت تعتمد على النفط كمصدر رئيسي للطاقة ووقود الفحم اذ ينطلق منها عند احتراقها كميات كبيرة جداً من الغازات المركبات الكميائية والجسيمات التي تؤثر في الغلاف الجوي 

2 - السيارات والطائرات :

وهي المصدر الأشد خطورة وخاصة في المدن المزدحمة في السيارات حيث أن عوادم السيارات تحتوي الكثير من الغازات الخطرة.

3 - المصادر النووية الإشعاعية :

وهو ملوث جديد بدأ دوره في تلويث الهواء مع بداية القرن عندما استخدم الانسان المعادن المشعة كاليورانيوم في مجال توليد الطاقة السلمي أو صناعة الاسلحة النووية في المجال العسكري ، اضافة الى ذلك تسرب بعض الاشعاعات النووية الملوثة للبيئة من بعض محطات توليد الكاقة والسفن التي تستخدم الطاقة النووية .

· مصادر تلوث الهواء .

1 – الغازات 

2 – الجسيمات

3 – المواد المشعة

4 – المطر الحمضي

· أولا : اضرار تلوث الهواء بالغازات

1 – غاز أول أكسيد الكربون ( Co ) :

مصادره : -

I. الاحتراق الغير كامل للوقود المحتوي على مواد عضويه 

Ii. من محركات الديزل وإحتراق الغاز الطبيعي

مخاطره :- 

I. يتحد مع الهيموجلوبين الدم مكون كربو كسيل الهيموجلوبين الذي لا يستطيع نقل الأكسجين .

Ii. يتحد مع الحديد فيؤدي إلى إحباط وتقليل كفاءة بعض الإنزيمات التنفسية .

2 – غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون (co2) 

مصادره :-

I. احتراق المواد العضوية والفحم المستخدمة في الصناعات المتنوعة .

Ii. تنفس الحيوانات والإنسان .

Iii. تخمر المواد السكرية .

مخاطرة :- 

يؤدي زيادة تركيزه في الهواء على ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء الجوي ومن ثم حرارة الأرض وتسمى هذه الظاهرة باسم البيوت الزجاجية .
يعمل على تكوين رذاذات حمضية كربونية خاصة بالمناطق ذات الرطوبة المرتفعة مما قد يلحق أضرار بالغة بالنباتات والحياة المائية والممتلكات الاقتصادية.
يسبب تخريش للأغشية المخاطية وصعوبة التنفس والتشنجات . 
3 – غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت (so2) 

مصادرة :- 

احتراق النفط ومشتقاته 
مصانع حمض الكبريتيك والأسمدة الكيماوية والرصاص والنحاس

تحلل وتأكسد المواد العضوية المكبرتة 

المصادر الطبيعية كالبراكين 

مخاطرة :-

I. يحدث أضرار بالغة بالنباتات حيث يترسب على هيئة كبريتات داخل أنسجة طبقة الميز وفيل مما يؤدي إلى إحباط عملية البناء الضوئي 

Ii. يسبب التهاب في المجرى الأنفي والتهاب القصبات و الشعيبات الهوائية 

Iii. يتفاعل مع بخار الماء مكون رذاذات حمضية تحدث أضرار بالغة في الغطاء النباتي والمنشآت المشيدة بالحجر الجيري والحجر الرملي 

4 – غاز ثاني أكسيد النيتروجين (no2) 

مصادرة :- 

عوادم السيارات 
الصناعات المختلفة 

أكسدة المواد العضوية النيتروجينية 

الدورة النيتروجينية في الطبيعة ومن التفريغ الكهربائي أثناء الرعد

مخاطرة :-

I. بسبب تأثير اشعة الشمس فإنه يمتص الطاقة ويتحول إلى غاز اول أكسيد النيتروجين (no) الذي يتحد مع الهيموجلوبين مكون الميثاميجلوبين وينتج عنه نقصان في كمية الأكسجين في الدم ويسبب عند الأطفال ظاهرة الطفل المزرق (blue Baby) 

Ii. يعمل على تهيج البطانة المخاطية للجيوب الأنفية وللمجاري التنفسية كما يسبب أيضا تليف واديما الرئة 

Iii. يهاجم الخلايا البرنشيمية الإسفنجية لأوراق النباتات مما يؤدي إلى تليف ونخر هذه الأوراق 

Iv. يتفاعل مع بخار الماء مكون الرذاذات الحمضية التي تلحق أضرار جسيمة بالممتلكات الإقتصادية والحياة المائية والنباتية .

V. يعمل مع الجسيمات الهيدروكربونية على تكوين الضباب الدخاني 

Vi. يعمل على إمتصاص اللون الأخضر المزرق من طيف أشعة الشمس ويصبح لون طيف الشمس اصفر 

5 – غاز كبريتد الهيدروجين (h2s) 

مصادرة :- 

I. تخمر الفضلات البشرية والحيوانية وتحلل المواد العضوية المكبرتة
Ii. ينتج من الصناعات كصناعة المطاط والورق والخشب والصناعات النفطية 
Iii. ينتج من المصادر الطبيعة كالبراكين 
مخاطرة :-
يسبب تهيج في بطانة الغشاء المخاطي للعيون والمجاري التنفيسة 
الإصابة بخمول التفكير وعدم القدرة على التركيز للذين يتعرضون له بتركيز عالي
6 – غاز الأمونيا (nh3) 
مصادرة :-

ينتج من تخمر المواد العضوية النيتروجينية 

ينتج من صناعة الأسمدة الكيماوية والنفط وحمض النيتريك والصودا الكاوية والمنظفات وأجهزة التبريد 

مخاطرة :-

I. سام يسبب تهيج الأغشية المخاطية للعيون والحنجرة والجيوب الأنفية 
Ii. يعتقد انه يسبب العقم لو تعرض الإنسان له لفترة طويلة وتركيز منخفض



· ثانيا: تلوث الهواء بالجسيمات 

1 – الغبار

مصادرة : 

أ - الرياح ب – النشاطات العمرانية ت – البراكين 

مخاطرة :-

I. إعاقة حركة المرور والملاحة الجوية والبحرية 
Ii. يسبب للإنسان الحساسية والربو والتحجر الرئوي وأكزيما الجلد 

Iii. تعطيل الأجهزة والمعدات الدقيقة 

Iv. إغلاق مسامات الأوراق مما يعيق عملية البناء الضوئي 

2 – الرصاص (p) 

مصادرة :- 

I. الصناعات كصناعة المبيدات الحشرية، الزجاج، المطاط، الأسلاك الكهربائية

Ii. الوقود المحسن المحتوي على رابع ايثيل او ميثل الرصاص 

مخاطرة :

I. الإصابة بالقلق الليلي، والأحلام المزعجة ، والاضطرابات النفسية ، وتشنجات واضطرابات في العادة الشهرية لدى النساء وقد تسبب الإجهاض أحيانا 

Ii. يحبط انزيم المخلاب الحديدوزي ووقف تكوين سلسلة الفا من بروتين الجلو بين المكون للهموجلوبين 

Iii. يؤثر على الجهاز العصبي للإنسان 

Iv. يسبب خلل في إفراز حمض البوليك مما يسبب في التهاب الكلى المزمن 

V. يحل محل الكالسيوم 

ثالثا : المواد المشعة ( الفا، بيتا، جاما )

مصادرة :-

I. محطات المفاعلات النووية ومناجم المعادن الثقيلة وعمليات التكرير والتعدين 

Ii. يستخدم بمجالات واسعة حيوية في الحياة تشمل مجالات الطب النووي والصناعة والزراعة والتصوير الفوتوغرافي 

Iii. قشرة الأرض 

Iv. الإشعاعات الغير مؤينة عبر الأشعة الكونية 

مخاطرة :-

I. يسبب السرطان للإنسان 
Ii. تلوث المياه والنباتات والتربة 

Iii. يسبب تلف أنسجة الدماغ والكلى 

Iv. تشوه المواليد 

رابعا: المطر الحمضي

لا تعرف الميكانيكية التي يتكون بها المطر الحمضي إلا انه يعتقد ان الرذاذات الحمضية تتكون بسبب بعض ملوثات الهواء الأولية مع بخار الماء

مخاطرة :-

I. موت البحار 

Ii. موت انواع من النباتات والحيوانات المائية

Iii. يؤثر على التربة بحيث يبطئ عملية تثبيت النيتروجين وعملية الامتصاص عند النبات 





التلوث المائي:

تسهم التيارات المائية بدورها في عالمية التلوث المائي . فالحركة السطحية لمياه البحار والمحيطات وخاصة بالقرب من السواحل تسهم في نقل الملوثات وانتشارها في أكبر مساحة ممكنة . هذا فضلاً عن المجاري المائية الدولية التي تقوم بدورها بنقل الملوثات من دولة الى اخرى مثل نهر الراين الذي يخترق مجموعة من دول وسط وغرب اوروبا لينتهي عند هولندا وقد افعم بكميات هائلة من الملوثات مما جعل استخدام مياهه في استصلاح الاراضي واستزراعها في هولندا عملية صعبة ومكلفة .

ويقصد بالتلوث المائي احداث تلف او فساد لنوعية المياه ونظامها الايكولوجي بصورة او بأخرى لدرجة تصبح المياه ضارة أو مؤذية عند استخدامها ن أو غير قادرة على أن تتعامل مع الفضلات العضوية والكائنات الدقيقة التي تستهلك الاكسجين .

· مصادر التلوث المائي :

1- المجاري:

تحتوي على فضلات الإنسان الصلبة والسائلة وروث الحيوانات ومخلفات المصانع والمنازل ومعامل الدباغة ويستدل عليها بالكشف عن المجموعة البكتيرية المعروفة بإسم Colifrom Bacteria والتي تتفاعل سلبا صبغة جرام 

2 – المنظفات 

تقسم المنظفات حسب درجة تأينها في الوسط المائي إلى منظفات سالبة التأين وهي غالبا ما تحتوي على أيونات الصوديوم وموجبة التأين وهي غالبا ما تحتوي أيونات الكلور أو البروم واخرى لا تتأين في الوسط المائي 

3 – المواد الكميائية العضوية 

المكونات النفطية المبيدات الحشرية ومغذيات النباتات ومركبات الفيول وغير ذلك . إن تلوث الماء بهذه المركبات يلحق اضرار بالغة بالكائنات الحية البحرية وما يترتب على هذه المواد الكميائية من الوصول إلى جسم الإنسان كما تؤثر هذة المركبات على الكائنات الحيوانية الغير مائية عبر السلسلة الغذائية 

4 – المصادر الإشعاعية 

الملوثات الإشعاعية الموجودة في مياه تبريد المحطات النووية وكل هذة الملوثات تصل إلى المياه يذوب بعضها ويتعلق بعضها بصورة معادن ثقيلة 

5 – النفط ومشتقاتة 

ظاهرة حديثة لم يعرفها الإنسان إلا في النصف الثاني من هذا القرن بعد أن انتشر إستخراج وإستخدام النفط وأصبح أحد أهم مصادر الطاقة على الإطلاق وتتلخص أسبابها عن بعض الحوادث البحرية التي تحدث لناقلات البترول وبعض الحوادث التي تحدث أثناء إستخراجة من بعض الآبار البحرية ، والقاء بعض ناقلات البترول أثناء سيرها لبعض النفايات والمخلفات البترولية .





تلوث التربة:

وهو التلوث الذي يصيب الطبقة السطحية للأرض وتتكون هذه الطبقة من حوالي 45% من مواد معدنية ، 5% مواد عضوية ، 25% هواء ،25% ماء الذي نرتبط به بصورة أو بأخرٍى . فقد ادى التقدم التكنولوجي وضغطنا على الارض من أجل المزيد من الغذاء الى اسرافنا في استخدام كل ما من شأنه زيادة الانتاج وصيانته وحمايته من اسمدة كيماوية ومبيدات حشرية ، وقد ادى هذا الى تلوث حقولنا وغذائنا . ويتضمن التلوث الارضي تشويه جمال البيئة ونظافتها من خلال القاء القمامة ومخلفات المصانع فوق الارض مما يساعد على انتشار الامراض .

مصادر تلوث التربة :

1 – طبيعية : وتنتج عن مكونات البيئة

2 – مستحدثة : وتنتج عن ما استحدثة الإنسان من تقنيات 

3 – كميائية : كالمبيدات الحشرة ،الإسمدة الكيماوية ، والبترول ، والتفجيرات النووية



 اعداد
فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## البعث (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات رائعة
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## ماجد نجما (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشار رائد (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً لك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------

